# Phasmids



## JoeCapricorn (Sep 21, 2010)

I've kept mantises, grasshoppers and cockroaches. Aside from some wild caught species that I observed for a few days, I don't have much experience with phasmids. However, there are many species I would like to get into, especially Heteropteryx dilatata. Is H. dilatata easy to get in the US? What is the best stage to start with for someone keeping this species for the first time? Who sells them and is it possible to get them close to adulthood?

I would probably seek to get a really tall living space, tall enough to hold a good amount of soil and a lot of tall plants that phasmids would feed on. What is the fastest growing, easiest to keep plant for this purpose?

Finally, a key question is if it were possible to set up their living space such that it would be safe for them to be left alone for two weeks during the summer when I go on vacation... Other insects I'd bring with.

Phasmids seem like they require a lot of preparation and previous knowledge to properly care for, yet when everything is set up it wouldn't require much maintenance aside from watering the plants and misting the enclosure.

My last question is specific to H. dilatata - if I were to have an adult female of this, and the weather was warm enough, would it be possible to take her out and show her to friends? Or would that be too stressful for her?


----------



## Liet (Sep 21, 2010)

Unless I'm mistaken the only species private individuals can keep in the US is the Northern Walking Stick (Diapheromera femorata). I haven't kept any (yet) but this seems to be a good caresheet.

I'm having problems finding places to buy them, myself.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 21, 2010)

This was posted not too long ago

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=18986


----------



## Orin (Sep 22, 2010)

Exotic phasmids are illegal in the USA. Anyone selling them on the board in the USA will have the post removed and get warning points as soon as it's noticed. Europeans selling to other Europeans is perfectly fine though some contries may have different requirements.

There are dozens of local phasmids you can keep but only those native to your state -- Liet, in Ohio you can also find Manomera statewide as well as Anisomorpha ferruginea in the extreme south of the state and Megaphasma near the western border.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 22, 2010)

Orin said:


> Exotic phasmids are illegal in the USA. Anyone selling them on the board in the USA will have the post removed and get warning points as soon as it's noticed. Europeans selling to other Europeans is perfectly fine though some contries may have different requirements.
> 
> There are dozens of local phasmids you can keep but only those native to your state -- Liet, in Ohio you can also find Manomera statewide as well as Anisomorpha ferruginea in the extreme south of the state and Megaphasma near the western border.


I was wondering what the definition of Exotic means; kind of confussed. Last week I purchased several Extatosoma tiaratums from a local pet store here in the State of Washington and these insects are from Australia. I did purchase the same species 15 years ago here from a different pet store. The store I went to last week also sells Eurycantha calcarata (Giant spiney stick insect), the Indian stick insect, and a couple other large stick insects that I have never seen before.

Would these guys be considered Exotic Illegals? They are captive bred but I don't think that makes a difference on the legality of the species.

-Kevin


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 22, 2010)

I used to drive up to Fin and Feather in Seattle to buy phasmids. I wouldn't import phasmid material or ship it from state to state. If you find them at a local pet store and they aren't Carausius morosus, I'd likely be tempted by a species that's been in the US for a few decades and has no record of establishing in the country.

I've had H. dilatata on and off for a long time (won't share, sorry). They are very simple to keep. You can go away for weeks if you have ivy in water for them. You can handle them, but I'd be more worried about your stress levels than the bug's.


----------



## Liet (Sep 25, 2010)

Orin said:


> Liet, in Ohio you can also find Manomera statewide as well as Anisomorpha ferruginea in the extreme south of the state and Megaphasma near the western border.


Thank you for the information.  Any tips on finding some?


----------

